# Je l'ai vu



## RV (22 Février 2003)

Un nouveau sujet, juste pour dire que je l'ai vu.
Je sais qu'il y a déjà un sujet dessus, mais on y parle d'autre chose alors....

Je trouve qu'il est pas mal du tout, même si ce n'est pas le coup de foudre.
Je pense que les 3 sont chouettes mais ma préférence (je ne parle que d'esthétique) irait quand même à l'iBook. je trouve que c'est dans celui là que l'harmonie couleur matière est la plus réussie. Un poil trop contrasté pour le TI et trop ton sur ton pour l'aluminium, je le répète, il s'agit, à mon sens, de nuances. Quoique je trouve quand même un peu spécial la couleur des touches du nouveau.
Pour ceux qui le possèdent, n'était-elle pas un peu fatigante à la longue (il y a des reflets dessus).
Je précise que ces remarques ne m'empêcheraient nullement d'en acquérier un si le besoin s'en faisait sentir et pour terminer je rappelle qu'il s'agit d'un avis tout personnel et puisse-t-il raviver les querelles intestines au sujet de l'esthétique des portables apple.


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

Tu aurais pu continuer sur les sujets existants. Enfin, tu n'as pas complêtement tord. Les plus gros défauts de cette machine ne sont pas le look, mais le manque de cache L3, pas de port PCMCIA et pas de Firewire 800 ...


----------



## RV (22 Février 2003)

étant donné qu'elle se destine principalement à un usage bureautique (de mon point de vue : vu la taille de l'écran) ou alors déstockage et tri photos en déplacement et éventuellement petites retouches. Quel sont de ces 3 points noirs les plus génants (FW 800 je ne pense pas que ce soit franchement génant ?)


----------



## ficelle (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * étant donné qu'elle se destine principalement à un usage bureautique (de mon point de vue : vu la taille de l'écran) ou alors déstockage et tri photos en déplacement et éventuellement petites retouches. Quel sont de ces 3 points noirs les plus génants (FW 800 je ne pense pas que ce soit franchement génant ?)  * 

[/QUOTE]

pour ce genre d'utilisation, autant prendre un ibook 800


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

pour ce genre d'utilisation, autant prendre un ibook 800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas faux et plus économique ...


----------



## RV (22 Février 2003)

sauf que je me suis quand même laissé dire qu'OS X tournait mieux sur un G4. Et principalement ne veut pas dire exclusivement. A qu'elle utilisation pensez-vous que ce PB soit destiné ?
Tous vos avis m'intéresse car je pense que cette année, il faudra bien que j'achète un portable et cela me permettra de faire le meilleur compromis entre mes besoins et les possibilités des machines.


----------



## SirDeck (22 Février 2003)

Tout ce qu'on fait avec un Ti ! mais en plus léger, en plus compact (en plus lent que les versions actuelles) : de la bureautique (wordcrosoft est gourmand) à la vidéo en passant par la DAO, la PAO et autres choses fort sophistiquées. Il m'arrive de laisser travailler ma machine plus de 24 heures d'affilée sur un batch de Cleaner (compression vidéo). L'alu12 semble plus costaud que mon Ti 500 et je fais de tout. Photoshop est celui qui a le plus de mal sur ma configuration actuelle. Pour l'écran, je reconnais que j'ai la chance de brancher un IIyama 18" au bureau. Du coup, je suis prêt à utiliser un petit écran chez moi ou en vadrouille en compensation de l'avantage lié à l'encombrement et au poids. Je circule en vélo et le Ti, sur le porte-bagages, c'est juste. L'Alu17, ce n'est même pas la peine d'y penser. Ce qui me fait un peu peur sur l'Alu12, c'est qu'il sera vite un peu court. J'aime qu'une machine reste confortable plus de 2 ans. C'est le cas de mon Ti qui reste parfaitement productif. C'est le cas parce que j'ai pu lui mettre de la RAM (même pas encore Raz la gueule : 768 Mo) et que je peux utiliser le port Fire Wire pour mettre un disque rapide comme disque de travail pour photoshop. Mais lorsque je l'ai acheté, c'était le top du moment. J'imagine que dans deux ans, on aura Mac OS 10.4 alias Puma, et Photoshop 8 qui nous proposeront des fonctionnalités formidables, qui faciliteront encore notre travaille et augmenteront notre productivité, mais qui demanderont encore plus de ressources et tirerons parti du FireWire2. Apple vend des machines. Il doit trouver un moyen de donner envie d'acheter des machines. Il le fait bien ! Ça donne envie.


----------



## decoris (22 Février 2003)

UN Ti SUR UN PORTE BAGGAGE??????

mon dieu quelle horreur! moi qui ballade mon ibook dans une sacoche de protection, elle même dans mon sac à dos, lui même sur mon dos, et moi sur mon vélo...


----------



## bacman (22 Février 2003)

Il est sympa, ce petit calibre 12 mais  je continue à penser que le 15 pouces est le meilleur compromis portabilité/productivité.
La cible du 12 est plutot les reporters qui on besoin d?une machine tres legere. C?est vraiment dommage qu?il n?ai pas de port PCMIA. Pour les matériaux, alu ou titanium, je m?en contrefiche; mon précédent TI400 n?avait pas une rayure lorsque je lai vendu et ça m?arrive de le trimballer en moto, faut juste prendre la précaution de bien le protéger.
Je me vois mal travailler  un projet sur un ecran 12, la nouvelle version d?archicad est une usine à gaz avec multiplication des palettes et fenêtres diverses
Mon TI est  un fantisque outil qui me libere du bureau selon la circonstance, destocker mes photos et films, regarder un DVD dans le train, serveur d?impression à l?occasion, calcul de gros fichiers pendant que je bosse sur mon bi-pro, ou faire le show à mes clients qui ne peuvent se déplacer à mon bureau
il n?y a pas un gouffre en perfs entre mon bipro et et le titanium mais par contre , le confort d?une machine de bureau est pour moi irremplaçable .
Pour conclure, RV, tu as compris que je te conseille un 15 pouces
Les rumeurs font état d?une nouvelle fournée imminente avec FW 800, etc.., alors attends un chouia avant de te décider ou bien pense aux machines d?occasion, un TI récent est une superbe affaire


----------



## RV (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * UN Ti SUR UN PORTE BAGGAGE??????

mon dieu quelle horreur! moi qui ballade mon ibook dans une sacoche de protection, elle même dans mon sac à dos, lui même sur mon dos, et moi sur mon vélo...  * 

[/QUOTE]

et ton vélo ? sur le porte-vélos ou tu roules avec.


----------



## RV (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> * Il est sympa, ce petit calibre 12 mais  je continue à penser que le 15 pouces est le meilleur compromis portabilité/productivité.
La cible du 12 est plutot les reporters qui on besoin d?une machine tres legere. C?est vraiment dommage qu?il n?ai pas de port PCMIA. Pour les matériaux, alu ou titanium, je m?en contrefiche; mon précédent TI400 n?avait pas une rayure lorsque je lai vendu et ça m?arrive de le trimballer en moto, faut juste prendre la précaution de bien le protéger.
Je me vois mal travailler  un projet sur un ecran 12, la nouvelle version d?archicad est une usine à gaz avec multiplication des palettes et fenêtres diverses
Mon TI est  un fantisque outil qui me libere du bureau selon la circonstance, destocker mes photos et films, regarder un DVD dans le train, serveur d?impression à l?occasion, calcul de gros fichiers pendant que je bosse sur mon bi-pro, ou faire le show à mes clients qui ne peuvent se déplacer à mon bureau
il n?y a pas un gouffre en perfs entre mon bipro et et le titanium mais par contre , le confort d?une machine de bureau est pour moi irremplaçable .
Pour conclure, RV, tu as compris que je te conseille un 15 pouces
Les rumeurs font état d?une nouvelle fournée imminente avec FW 800, etc.., alors attends un chouia avant de te décider ou bien pense aux machines d?occasion, un TI récent est une superbe affaire






* 

[/QUOTE]

oui je suis d'accord, le 15 est une belle machine et reste un bon compromis entre taille et portabilité..
Je suis simplement en train de cerner mes besoins et la grosse question que je me pose est : est-ce que je vais utiliser mon futur portable pour de la cao auquel cas même le 17 peut-être envisagé car de toute manière l'écran est toujours trop petit et les inconvénients de l'encombrement sont oubliés quand tu te mets à bosser dessus. Soit je vais le dédier à mes travaux de recherches et d'écriture et dans ce cas la portabilité du 12 est super apréciable. D'autant que pour l'écriture je trouve que lepetit format est plus agréable, j'ai toujours préférer écrire sur un portable (140 puis 145) que sur une machine de bureau (ce que je fais actuellement, vu le grand âge de mon portable).


----------



## Yip (22 Février 2003)

RV : Mes besoins sont à peu près ceux que tu as cités : Gestion de photos, un peu de Toshop et de la bureautique classique et le 12" semble me convenir tout à fait.

Je l'attends d'ailleurs avec impatience.

Je compte même faire un peu d'imovie avec (DD de 60 Go et superdrive) mais ça sera pas trop souvent. Je pourrais d'ailleurs me brancher sur l'écran 20" de ma femme (archi).

Le FW 800 et le port PC card je m'en moque.
Le seul truc qui me plairait c'est la mémoire cache N3, mais on peut pas tout avoir, le prix, la légèreté et un équipement d'enfer.


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * Le FW 800 et le port PC card je m'en moque* 

[/QUOTE]

J'étais bien content d'avoir un port PCCard quand le port FW de mon Ti est tombé en rade ...
Je te conseille de faire bien gaffe à ton port FW (brancher et débrancher avec précaution) sur ton nouveau Alu.

Pour RV : si c'est juste pour faire du texte. As-tu vraiment besoin d'un nouveau PB ? L'Alu 12" me semble bien surdimensionné pour ça.

Et si tu veux faire de la DAO, bosser sur un 12" m'apparaît inconcevable. 

En gros, c'est soit rien, soit tout (un Alu 17" ou un new Ti).


----------



## RV (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

J'étais bien content d'avoir un port PCCard quand le port FW de mon Ti est tombé en rade ...
Je te conseille de faire bien gaffe à ton port FW (brancher et débrancher avec précaution) sur ton nouveau Alu.

Pour RV : si c'est juste pour faire du texte. As-tu vraiment besoin d'un nouveau PB ? L'Alu 12" me semble bien surdimensionné pour ça.

Et si tu veux faire de la DAO, bosser sur un 12" m'apparaît inconcevable. 

En gros, c'est soit rien, soit tout (un Alu 17" ou un new Ti).
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne dis pas que tu as tord. Mais si je pousse ton raisonnement à quoi et à qui peux bien servir un alu 12' ?
Pour moi le gross avatage du PB sur l'ibook c'est le G4 qui est quand même plus moderne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que le G3, et mieux adapté à OS X qui, je pense sera de plus en plus gourmand.


----------



## SirDeck (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

et ton vélo ? sur le porte-vélos ou tu roules avec.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme je le dis dans ce sujet mon Ti à fait environ 2600 km sur mon porte-bagages. Bien évidemment, il est dans une sacoche elle-même dans un panier. Mais avec les pavés, les nids de poules, et autres passages sur trottoirs, ça bouge pas mal. Mais comme on le voit dans le sujet pointé plus haut, le Ti, c'est bien plus costaud qu'il n'y parait !


----------



## Yip (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

J'étais bien content d'avoir un port PCCard quand le port FW de mon Ti est tombé en rade ...
Je te conseille de faire bien gaffe à ton port FW (brancher et débrancher avec précaution) sur ton nouveau Alu.

* 

[/QUOTE]



Promis, je ferais bien attention avec mon DD FireWire Ice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Merci pour le conseil en tous cas.


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2003)

Après trois semaines (ou un mois je ne me souviens plus) d'utilisation, voici quelques réflexions.
1 mon utilisation :
- du texte avec Textedit
- mais surtout de la pise en mage (Indesign 2)
- de la retouche photo
- un gros soupçon de 3D (Lightwave 7.5)
- des jeux aussi

Avec la config de base, j'avoue que de temps en temps, pour la mémoire ça fait un peu short avec Indy, Toshop et Totor utilisés en 'même temps'. J'attends un peu pour investir dans une barette de 512 Mo.

Pour la 3D; je me contente pour le moment de faire de la modélisation, l'anim viendra plus tard et pour les rendus photoréalistes : avoir un portable silencieux permet de le faire tourner la nuit sans être dérangé (ben oui, je suis en studio et la nuit le bruit du ventilo de mon quicksilver était insuportable).
Je ne souffre pas des 'défauts' de ma carte vidéos car ce qui est important pour moi ce sont les performances en OpenGL et le fait qu'elle soit meilleure que mon ancienne carte vidéo (Geforce 2MX). Pour jouer, il faut juste que je pense à débrancher mon deuxième écron ou le mettre en mode mirroir (mais c'est un peu dérangeant).

Pour la taille d'écran : c'est bien simple, je n'ai pas revendu mon 17" IIYAMA et je dispose donc de deux écrans (note : que ce soit sur le PB 12", 17" ou le 15", je pense que mon 17" CRT est bien meilleur et fiable pour le rendu des couleurs (oui, il est calibré et je refais le réglage tous les mois).

Pour finir : non, il n'est pas plus rapide qu'un G4 bi-n'importe quoi mais il me comble à l'utilisation et, en comptant la revente de mon Quicksilver (un outil de travail est un outil de travail, pas de sentimentalisme sauf peut-être pour mon SE30), il ne m'aura couté que 796 ? (je l'ai payé 2096 ? TTC mon Al 12").

J'espère que ma contribution aura un peu aider des indécis, dans un sens ou dans l'autre : je suis satisfait de mon Al 12" mais je ne souhaite pas pour autant faire du prosélytisme pour lui : à chacun ses besoins. 
voilà voilà


----------



## iMax (24 Février 2003)

Bah moi j'ai commandé mon 12' la semaine passée et mon revendeur m'a envoyé un mail l'autre jour: deux à quatre semaines de délai...

Ça fait long quand même, en + si Apple n'arrive pas à les tenir &lt;:/
J'ai l'impression que ça serait bien bô si je l'ai mi-mars...


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 
mais surtout de la pise en mage* 

[/QUOTE]

La tour de Pise en Mage ?? Fichtre : tu devras m'expliquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Plus sérieusement, Néphou, très bon post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que tu arrives (pour le jeu par exemple) à faire fonctionner l'Alu écran fermé juste sur ton moniteur 17" ??


----------



## Nephou (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

La tour de Pise en Mage ?? Fichtre : tu devras m'expliquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Plus sérieusement, Néphou, très bon post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que tu arrives (pour le jeu par exemple) à faire fonctionner l'Alu écran fermé juste sur ton moniteur 17" ??  * 

[/QUOTE]
En fait, j'ai le projet de transformer trois tour de Pise en Mage pour Noël prochain.

Plus sérieusement, oui, cela marche très bien (de refermer complètement le PowerBook quand il est branché sur mon 17") mais j'ai un petit problème : je n'ai pas encore de clavier externe et Wolfenstein ou Medal of Honor sans clavier c'est un peu galère? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à ton service pour plus d'infos


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> *  je n'ai pas encore de clavier externe et Wolfenstein ou Medal of Honor sans clavier c'est un peu galère? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

vu tes dons de magicien, je te croyais capable de tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et quand tu bosses, ton écran principal, c'est le 12" ou le 17" ?

Je demande ça car je suis un quasi inconditionnel du TFT, mais en 12", les icônes sont vraiment petites ...


----------



## Nephou (25 Février 2003)

Des deux mon général !
Sur le 17", j'ai mon document principal en plein écran, sans la barre des menus ni aucune palette (parfois la palette outils mais je connais la plupart des raccourcis claviers par c?ur) et sur le 12" j'ai toutes mes palettes et mes documents annexes (très pratique pour  les copier coller d'un document à l'autre). Comme je l'ai dit plus haut : pour la colorimétrie je ne me fie qu'à mon iiyama (nda : si quelqu'un veut m'offrir un BARCO ou un electron Blue de La Cie).

Pour la 3D, j'ai mes vues de haut, bas gauche et face sur le CRT (j'ai un doute, ais-je bien précisé que mon 17" était cathodique), surface plus grande oblige, et la vue en perspective sur l'écran du 12"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



voilà voilà


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Février 2003)

merci pour ces précisions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je procéderais de la même façon que toi si j'avais la même config matérielle.


----------



## Nephou (25 Février 2003)

à ton service


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

moi je l'ai vu et j'ai même commencer a le demonter (et je me suis coupé avec le clavier, rebords trés tranchant !!)


----------



## decoris (26 Février 2003)

je l'ai vu aussi... il est incroyable!!! j'en veux un!!!

par contre j'hésite entre le superdrive et le combo, vu que le combo grave en 24x et le SD en 8x...


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

Allez du calme. Prend une semaine de vacances et tu n'y penseras plus !


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Allez du calme. Prend une semaine de vacances et tu n'y penseras plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
et puis dans une semaine il y en aura un nouveau.


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * je l'ai vu aussi... il est incroyable!!! j'en veux un!!!

par contre j'hésite entre le superdrive et le combo, vu que le combo grave en 24x et le SD en 8x...  * 

[/QUOTE]

la version superdrive semble trés difficile avoir


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
et puis dans une semaine il y en aura un nouveau.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ou un iPod voir un TabletMac voir plus d'iBook ...


----------



## RV (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ou un iPod voir un TabletMac voir plus d'iBook ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

uoi ça c'est une bonne idée : un nouvel ipod cette semaine


----------



## mija (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

la version superdrive semble trés difficile avoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] J'AI la version superdrive: commande livrée en un mois (21 janvier, reçu 17 février) sur AppleStore, actuellement livrable immédiatement


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ou un iPod voir un TabletMac voir plus d'iBook ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non a la TabletMac


----------



## decoris (27 Février 2003)

j'hésite quand même... soit j'achète maintenant, soit en juillet...


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * j'hésite quand même... soit j'achète maintenant, soit en juillet...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu attends tous les temps pour changer de mac ...
Appart vraisemblablement l'apparition du PPC970 au mois de juillet ca ne sert en rien a attendre encore plus . Ce powerbook est vraiment genial , je le reconnais un peu cher mais un equipement incroyable alors pourquoi attendre encore plus ?


----------



## RV (28 Février 2003)

En tout cas l'impatience est à son comble : hier mon revendeur en a reçu 9 à 11h45, à 12h20, les 9 commandes étaient déjà toutes embarquées.


----------



## Eric999 (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu attends tous les temps pour changer de mac ...
Appart vraisemblablement l'apparition du PPC970 au mois de juillet ca ne sert en rien a attendre encore plus . Ce powerbook est vraiment genial , je le reconnais un peu cher mais un equipement incroyable alors pourquoi attendre encore plus ?   * 

[/QUOTE] tu crois vraiment que le PPC970 sortiras en juillet ? Si c'est le cas j'attendrais peut etre bien encore un peu !


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Eric999:</font><hr /> *  tu crois vraiment que le PPC970 sortiras en juillet ? Si c'est le cas j'attendrais peut etre bien encore un peu !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu es intéressé par un PowerMac oui tu peux attendre. Les config actuelle ne donnent vraiment pas envie ...


----------



## Eric999 (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu es intéressé par un PowerMac oui tu peux attendre. Les config actuelle ne donnent vraiment pas envie ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Et pour les autres machines ? les Powermacs ne me temptent pas vraiment !


----------



## decoris (1 Mars 2003)

mon ibook tourne toujours très bien, j'ai changé son DD, mais bon, il va bientot feter ses deux ans, et c'est vrai que je me tâte... 

le 12 me tente vraiment, mais je reconnais que j'ai déjà eu quelques problème avec la taille de l'écran de mon ibook, notament après une nuit de boulot acharné (j'ai été obligé de repasser en 800x600 car je ne voyais plus rien...)

une autre solution est de garder mon ibook jusqu'en septembre... pour acheter le nouvel ibook 13,3 en G4!


bon sang, yen a marre de jamais savoir se décider, je crois que je vais passer chez DELL...


----------



## Cricri (1 Mars 2003)

Ils viennent d'en mettre un à la Fnac Defense. Ils avaient même pas encore trouvé le moyen de le sécuriser, du coup le type qui essayait d'installer ça c'est énervé " Vous avez le droit d'y toucher mais pas longtemps...". Tu parles mort de trouille le gars !!! J'y ai pas mis les mains plus de 5 minutes. C'est vrai que c'était tentant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Je me console en me disant qu'il ne boot pas sous mac OS 9 et que pour ce que j'ai pu en voir ça reste  mou (promis j'arrête sur ce registre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## melaure (1 Mars 2003)

A Lyon c'est en libre accès, on peut jouer avec toute la journée ... Enfin bon quand il y a un PowerBook 12" et un TI, c'est surtout sur le TI qu'on va ...


----------



## RV (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * A Lyon c'est en libre accès, on peut jouer avec toute la journée ... Enfin bon quand il y a un PowerBook 12" et un TI, c'est surtout sur le TI qu'on va ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
tu l'aimes ton TI, hein!


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

c'est vrai que le Ti est vachement bien aussi...
si j'en trouve un d'occas à moins de 1750? et à plus de 667Mhz, je me laisserai peut être tenter aussi...
quoique la qualité merdique de la réception airport me fait peur... et puis le 12 a l'air plus solide!


----------

